# Cheater/Wayward/WOW script ?



## livinfree (Sep 7, 2012)

Is there a link here or elsewhere online that anyone knows of?

I've tried googling but the results are 99% _*how*_ to cheat.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## livinfree (Sep 7, 2012)

If there is not one I'm offering to publish one for newbies and other folks, so please feel free to add to this thread to compile a list of scripts and commonalities you've experienced.

Cheers


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

I think F-102 has a post somewhere. Not sure though.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Think everything your looking for may be here?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read-3.html


----------



## livinfree (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you - I'll check them out


----------

